

Make Category Theory Intuitive - instantramen
http://www.j-paine.org/make_category_theory_intuitive.html

======
ableal
That note mentions an interesting application that also gets billing in the
home page (<http://www.j-paine.org/index.html>). Snippet:

 _write spreadsheets as programs in a language that uses meaningful
identifiers rather than A1-style cell names, then compile them into Excel or
Google Spreadsheets._

EDIT: includes doing the reverse. (Thanks barrkel. Had a blind spot there ;-)

(I'm also aware of the Resolver One guys, with Python included, at
<http://www.resolversystems.com/>)

~~~
barrkel
The article describing its operation is easy to read and understand, to a
programmer's eyes anyway:

<http://www.j-paine.org/eusprig2005.html>

It's basically all about treating a bunch of cells (which are a set of named
expressions) as a primitive, then using various morphological operations to
group them, transpose and translate them, so that you can compose them by
making them line up.

